# Need help



## Blizzard247 (Dec 8, 2016)

I have a doeling about 1 yr. Shes pregnant and these couple of days the nights have been very cold about 40dgrees cold or lower. And shes been having heavy mucus . Shes about to have her baby this month. I dnt know if she's sick or she's in pain shes laying and just kinda making this moaning noise. She looks pretty tired. Shes gonna be a first timer.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Dec 8, 2016)

Blizzard247 said:


> I have a doeling about 1 yr. Shes pregnant and these couple of days the nights have been very cold about 40dgrees cold or lower. And shes been having heavy mucus . Shes about to have her baby this month. I dnt know if she's sick or she's in pain shes laying and just kinda making this moaning noise. She looks pretty tired. Shes gonna be a first timer.



Heavy mucus from the front end or the rear end?


----------



## babsbag (Dec 8, 2016)

misfitmorgan said:


> Heavy mucus from the front end or the rear end?


Could she be in labor?  

If not you need to take her temperature.  40° isn't that cold for a goat.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Dec 8, 2016)

babsbag said:


> Could she be in labor?
> 
> If not you need to take her temperature.  40° isn't that cold for a goat.



I was thinking labor if its the back end..but i have had does lose mucus and not kid for another 3 weeks. If it the front end i was thinking possible signs of pneumonia?

Either could account for laying there an moaning, bloating could also cause the same thing but wouldnt be mucus related.


----------



## Blizzard247 (Dec 8, 2016)

She's standing up again but still moaning. Shes suppose to be do these couple of weeks now.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 8, 2016)

You need to take her temperature. 
Is she eating and drinking?

Is the mucous coming from her nose or her from her backend?  They can lose a mucous plug a few weeks before kidding but if she has mucous coming from her nose then she is most likely sick and you need to get a vet to look at her.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 8, 2016)

Blizzard - if you want help, please answer the questions.  Is the mucous coming from her nose or her 'lady parts'?  Is she eating?
Does she have a temp?  Do you see her pushing?  These are important questions.  She might be in labor, she might be bloated, she might actually be dying.  Fllks here will try to help you but information is crucial!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 8, 2016)

Babs - we were typing at the same time and asking the same questions...


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 8, 2016)

I agree with the other posters. 

@Blizzard247 we are a great group, but need more information to be able to help you


----------

